# IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL



## 27MaD (Jun 21, 2019)

So yesterday i've built my friend's new PC and everything seemed fine , 2 hours later when i was at my home he send me a message telling me that it crashed ,i asked him to take a pic of the code , it says IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL , can you help fixing the problem ?
PC specs :
i7 8700K
ASUS PRIME Z370-A
HYPERX PREDATOR RGB 16GB (8x2) 
CORSIAR H100X
MSI VENTUS RTX 2060
CORSAIR RM1000X
Nothing is overclocked instead of the GPU , i gave it a very small one +75/150 MHz.


----------



## spectatorx (Jun 21, 2019)

Possibly faulty ram.


----------



## Maelwyse (Jun 21, 2019)

My experience with that has always been bad hardware, and yes, usually the RAM.
Only things I'd try would be re-seating "everything" and/or swapping ram slots.
After that, it's swapping pieces until you find the bad one.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 21, 2019)

Been a ram issue everytime for me


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 21, 2019)

I installed the first stick in the first slot , the second stick on the third slot (counting from right to left)


----------



## Bones (Jun 21, 2019)

It's typically a RAM problem and normally it's due to RAM voltage being too low.
Bump voltage to the sticks up and see if it goes away. As mentioned above it's possible for a stick going bad to cause it too but the common fix is a little more RAM voltage.

I see it all the time when benching and that always fixes it if anything tweaking related does.


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 21, 2019)

Bones said:


> It's typically a RAM problem and normally it's due to RAM voltage being too low.
> Bump voltage to the sticks up and see if it goes away. As mentioned above it's possible for a stick going bad to cause it too but the common fix is a little more RAM voltage.
> 
> I see it all the time when benching and that always fixes it if anything tweaking related does.


But why would they run on a low voltage by default ?


----------



## Bones (Jun 21, 2019)

Depends on the sticks as in the particular set. 
Some just aren't quite as good as others even if compared to another, identical set.  

It's also possible the default voltage in the BIOS itself as written by the boardmaker isn't quite right for the set you have. 

In any instance the error you've been seeing almost always turns out to be RAM related and simply bumping up RAM voltage a little normally fixes the problem.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 21, 2019)

ram it bam it dam it, yup... hehehe 

and yea, ram can leave the factory as bad and/or configured incorrectly, as can the mobo bios not correctly detecting the appropriate settings for the sticks you have....


----------



## Vario (Jun 21, 2019)

Post up your voltages for CPU VCore, VCCIO, VCCST, and DRAM.  Also if you could tell us the part number for the ram it would be helpful, you can get that from CPU-Z.  Lastly ,do you have the latest bios update for that motherboard?


----------



## vega22 (Jun 21, 2019)

i had to bump the sa volts to run 4x8gb sticks while the stock (1.05v iirc) was fine with 4x4.

i know mines 67k but not much has changed


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2019)

27MaD said:


> I installed the first stick in the first slot , the second stick on the third slot (counting from right to left)


Like this?


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 21, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Like this?


Yes like the second configuration.



Vario said:


> do you have the latest bios update for that motherboard?


No i didn't update BIOS because it was an 8700K not a 9th gen CPU.


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok so i think the PC runs well now , i had to increase RAM voltage which was set by default to 1.19V to 1.38V (i know 1.35V was enough) , but after that the PC crashed again but this time with another code , WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR , so i had to increase CPU voltage which was by default at something like 1.05V to 1.35V and everything was good.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2019)

27MaD said:


> WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR



Usually caused by overheating of the CPU causing an error or an unexpected shutdown


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 22, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Usually caused by overheating of the CPU causing an error or an unexpected shutdown


CPU temprature didn't pass 60C while stress testing.


----------

